# vorstellung/filterteich



## blueLA (20. Sep. 2011)

hi - wollte mich mal vorstellen.

 mein name ist heinz und ich komme aus der nähe von landshut / niederbayern.

habe heuer meinen bestehenden teich rückgebaut (oder zumindest fast).
wurde nötig, da wasserverlust. mein so schönes __ schilf hat sich einen neuen weg gebahnt.


     


wird nächstes jahr wieder aufgaut.

mein projekt für heuer-
eine kombination aus planzen- und kammerfilter basierend auf dem alten bachlauf.




[/ATTACH

hinzufügend x = pflanzen /  gepumt ca. 4000 l real
boden und wand verputzt(armierung maschendraht, da vorhanden) vortex und abtrennungen mit pflastersteinen gemauert.

wenn jemand verbesserungsvorschläge hat, gerne,  immer offen.

gruß heinz


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

*hochhol*

Hallo Heinz.

:willkommen unter den aktiv schreibenden Usern. 

Anscheinend konnte keiner mit Deinem Beitrag so richtig etwas anfangen oder es gibt einfach nichts zu verbessern... 

Wie groß soll denn der neue Teich werden?
Was für ein Teich soll es werden?
Erzähl uns doch etwas mehr über Dein Projekt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

Hallo Heinz,

wenn ich Deine Zeichnung richtig verstanden habe, machst Du es ein wenig zu kompliziert. 
Der Vortex ist wichtig, könnte aber auch eine kleinere Vorfilterform sein.

Dahinter brauchst Du eigentlich nur noch Kies und Pflanzen. Filterwürfel und sowas brauchst Du im Pflanzenfilter nicht. Solange gut Vorgefiltert ist, tut es den Pflanzen gut, wenn sie das Nährstoffreiche Wasser zu Aufbereitung bekommen. 
Von daher brauchst Du nichts Nachfiltern, das erledigen die Pflanzen und um so mehr um so besser.
Zusätzlich hast Du im Substrat Kies/ Lava eine riesige Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche. Diese tun dann das pübrige zur Wasserklärung. Besser geht es kaum, von daher brauchst Du die nachfilter nicht sondern nur einen schön blühenden Pflanzefilter.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## blueLA (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

hi anett - 
nett , daß du antwortest. schreib morgen, muß gleich weg.

gruß heinz


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

Hallo Heinz,


kurzer Nachtrag

 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## blueLA (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

hi annett und gartenteichumbauer

der teich soll in den bestehenden maßen bleiben, da ich eine betonierte schale habe.   + vieleicht  2/3 mit pflanzgraben. - teichtyp -  ein paar fische und pflanzen. die pflanzen in pflanzschalen, um  die ausbreitung zu verhindern. diesmal weniger pflanzen, da ich mehr oberfläche will (siehe alter weiher. nur noch __ schilf). 
+ einen bachlauf um die betonmauer des reinigungsteiches zu verdecken.
aber alles erst nächstes jahr.

@ gartenteichumbauer
 ja so in etwa wie dein 3. beispiel wird es. 
überlegung  vortex - dachte je größer, desto mehr zeit haben die schwebstofffe um sich abzusetzen. 
bezüglich  filtermedien - meinst du nicht, dass die filtermatten am schluß nicht doch noch schwebstoffe auffangen.( wobei, sind eh schon gekauft). - was ich noch für eine frage hätte, kann man lava 8/16 als substrat für pflanzen nehmen?



hier noch ein aktuelles bild. hab das verputzen der seitenwände unterschätzt. muß alles ausgespreizt werden. 

grüße  heinz


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

Hallo Heinz,

ich habe die Zeichnung um den Weg des unrates erweitert.
 

Da ist wirklich nichts mehr zum Nachfiltern. Von daher würde ich die Matten für spätere Überlegungen aufheben und auf die Natur vertrauen.
Außerdem sieht es schöner aus, wenn Du "blühende Landschaften" aufbaust. 
Da hinten kommt wirklich klares Wasser raus. Das ist bei mir seit Jahren so, ohne zu Reinigung, da die Ablagerungen von Bakterien und Pflanzen verputzt werde. 

Für den Vortex brachst Du wirklich einiges an Platz. Deswegen die Überlegung einen Siebfilter zu bauen, der ist kleiner (Mehr Pflanzen) und wenn Du es richtig machst fast selbstreinigend. Und wenn er verdreckt spülst Du den kurz ab.
Vortex ist auch genial, vergiß aber den Bodenablauf mit Schieber nicht, damit Du einfach reinigen kannst.

Ich habe nur Kies im Teich und Filter (ohne dass ich einen Nachteil erkennen kann) Wie die Pflanzen in Lava wachsen? , aber da eh nur Wucherpflanzen in den Filter kommen, wird das schon passen. Die Nährstoffe sind ja im Wasser.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bayernhoschi (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

Hallo Heinz,

ich komme aus Erding und meine Schwiegereltern wohnen in Ergolding, das sollte bis zu Dir nur ein Katzensprung sein.
Da ich im Moment am planen für einen Teichneubau bin(Sind erst umgezogen) würde ich mir deinen Teich gerne mal anschauen wenns recht ist.

Mal schauen was andere so machen kann nie verkehrt sein!

MfG
Ralph


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

Hallo Heinz,

ich war heute im Baumarkt gewesen um mein Wochenende mit Arbeit zu füllen :smoki

Da ist mir Blumenerde aufgefallen mit dem fetten Werbeslogan "MIT LAVA VERSETZT" 
Da habe ich an Deine Frage gedacht, welche sich damit eigentllich beantwortet. Das passt. Aber dennoch würde ich einen Mix aus Lava und Kies machen (Mineralien).

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## blueLA (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

hi gartenteichumbauer.

mach jetzt eine mischung aus deinem und meinem vorschlag. 
1 vortex + rundrum lava + pflanzen
2l lava  durchgehend,  mit pflanzen
3 mitte wasser mit wasserpflanze - rechts links lava mit pfl.
4 5 6 abtennungen mit  filtermatte rechts mit pflanzen.

möcht den gedanken an kombination  von pflanzen und kammerfilter nicht aufgeben, da ich denke, dass die reinigung(bodenabsaugung) leichter ist. bezüglich der letzten 3 kammern mit filtermatten will ich mir die belegung mit anderen filtermedien offenlassen.
mal schauen was daraus wird.

lg  heinz


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

Hallo Heinz,

das kannst Du machen wie Du es für Richtig hälst.

Warscheinlich kennst Du noch keinen Pflanzenfilter und hast von daher das Gefühl etwas nachfiltern zu müssen. 

Ich kann es Dir so nicht Beweisen, das Du es nicht brauchst, aber ich habe bei mir mal Proben genommen, wie es vorher und nachher aussieht (das Wasser), es ist perfekt. (Kein Schwebeteilchen im Glas)
Von daher machst Du Dir nur mehr Arbeit und kannst anstatt Matten die Kammer mit Pflanzen füllen. Wie gesagt, das machst Du wie Du denkt und später kannst Du auch noch umrüsten.

Evtl. wären die Matten vor dem Pflanzenfilter besser aufgehoben, damit dieser nicht verschlammt. 

Was anderes, Du hast geschrieben, Du willst Submersenbecken (Unterwasserpflanzenbecken) anlegen. Davon würde ich Dir abraten bzw. mußt Du damit rechnen, das diese nicht schön aussehen.

Ich habe Fertigteiche im Pflanzenfilter integriert. diese Teiche sind randvol mit Fadenalgen. (Ich nenne es Fadenalgenfilter) komischer Weise landet im Teich nicht eine Fadenalge (Warum auch immer). Also wenn Du es auch optischen Gründen anlegen willst,  würde ich Dir abraten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## blueLA (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

hi thomas

dachte an __ wasserpest oder ähnliches. starkzehrer - aber wenn daraus fadenalgen werden, auch egal. mir geht es einzig allein nur um nährstoffaustrag, da ich im teich nur wenige pflanzen anpflanzen will.

lg heinz


----------



## Aal (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

Hallo Heinz,
Hallo Gartenteichumbauer und die anderen..

Heinz, nimm die guten Ratschläge von Thomas an!  
Wenn du unbedingt Vorfiltern willst, dann wie gesagt vor den Pflanzkammern.
Das Vorfiltern ist ein zusätzliches Absichern entgegen der zu schnellen "Ver-/ Zuschlammung" der Pflanzenfilter. Überlasse das restliche "Filtern" den Pflanzenkammern und vor allem den Pflanzen.
Lasse der Sache Zeit - du wirst dich wundern, es funktioniert.
Ich habe es, bei hohem Fischbesatz und wenig Bepflanzung im Teich, ausprobiert  -  es funktioniert. Verschiedene Optionen für die letzten Kammern kannst du dir ja offen lassen  -  guter Vorschlag von Thomas.

Gruß vom __ Aal


----------



## blueLA (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

so, kleines update
 
filterteich läuft ( mit noch kleinen nachbesserungen: 110 ht zu wenig für 6000l )
ansonsten funktionierts.
mauer wird noch mit granit belegt.
weitere bilder im album.

heinz


----------



## blueLA (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

hi
hätte mal eine frage.
Teichsauger - vorfilter
behältnis  3 kammern. (teichniveau).erste 2 kammern  4 mörtelkübel mit verschiedenem durchlaß. ( letzter etwa mit fliegengitter)  3. kammer  pumpe  über ein spaltsieb.
ist doch in etwa schwerkraftfilter prinzip.
 kann das funktionieren. 
 fg heinz


[/ATTACH]


----------



## witsche (10. Nov. 2012)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

Hallo Heinz,
das Tema Pflanz bzw. Bodenfilter interessiert mich derzeit auch, da ich nächstes Jahr  einen bauen will. Dein Filter gefällt mir sehr gut,ich will ganz ähnlich wie Du vorgehen. Das heißt ich will auch einen Vortex , mit anschliesender Filterstrecke bauen. Ich will aber das ganze verbuddeln, damit ich mit Schwerkraft fahren kann. Mich würde besonders interesieren, wie dur die Übergänge von den einzelnen Kammer gestalltet hast? Könntest Du vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder aus anderen Perspektiven einstellen. Wäre echt super!

Mir freundlichem Gruß  Witsche


----------



## blueLA (14. Nov. 2012)

*AW: vorstellung/filterteich*

hi witsche
hab nur die bilder in alben. übergänge sind 100 ht. ist zu wenig durchfluß für 6000er pumpe. würde mir jetzt eher einen aluschacht nach unten (ca. 20x40) machen. das mit vortex hab ich nicht gemacht. haben mich überzeugen lassen. jetzt sifi u 3 Filtermatten zur vorfilterung. klappt super. 
wenn noch fragen hast gerne. ciao


----------

